# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Офисные и мини игры >  Мистический круиз

## Sanych

*Мистический круиз*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Представьте себе ситуацию: вы отправились в круиз на роскошном океанском лайнере и оказались... в параллельном мире, населенном духами и привидениями. Как вырваться из этой ловушки? Пройдите игру до конца, и вы получите ответ на этот и многие другие вопросы.

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Кто играл, отпишитесь как игра???

----------

